

CEO Workflows: Joel Gascoigne of Buffer, the People’s CEO - smalter
http://knowledge.startupkit.io/ceo-workflows-joel-gascoigne-buffer-people-ceo/

======
beeskneecaps
The X minutes remaining widget was so distracting that I couldn't finish the
article on my mobile. May want to add a dismiss button or remove it.

